# Houston Antique Lure & Tackle Show!



## dontbscared (Nov 29, 2005)

*PROUDLY ANNOUNCING !!!*​ ​ *The *​ *20th Annual Houston Lure & Tackle Show*​ *February 6th,7th and 8th*​ *2014*​ *ORCA Members Included !!*​ *This is the week-end following *​ *The Super Bowl*​ ​ *You, your Family and Friends are invited to join us for the*​ ​ *"Southwest's Premier"*​ *"Antique Fishing Tackle Show and Auction"*​ ​ *This will be a "Special Show" for all of us !!*​ *I will start the outporing of information*​ *next week.*​ ​ *Hotel*​ *Will announce as soon as *​ *contract* *is in force*​ ​ ​ * CALENDER ​ February 6th and 7th​ Heavy Room Trading​ ​ February 8th​ "Houston Antique Center"​ with Mr Phil Thompson​ Tables and Auction​*​ ​ ​ *HOSTED BY:*​ ​ *Leonard H. and Vickie A Tucker*​ *"The Houston Tackle Team"*​ *and*​ *Phil and Rebecca Thompson*​ ​ *CONTACT US:*​ ​ *713-443-9847*​ *[EMAIL="[email protected]"][email protected][/EMAIL]*​ ​ *20th Annual Houston Antique *​ *Lure & **Tackle Show*​ ​ *Don't Miss This One !!*​ ​ *A Splindid Time is Gauranteed for All*​


----------



## dontbscared (Nov 29, 2005)

*Update on Houston Antique Lure & Tackle Show*

Hello Tackle Collectors,​ ​ *Five Weeks* from today we will be room trading and visiting with ​ our friends at The Houston Tackle Show. That sure Sounds Good..............​ ​ The Houston Tackle Team will kick off this new season with our 20th Show, ​ the first of The Big Three with Temple and Dallas following later in the year​ ​ ​ Do not miss this years show !!!!​ Room Trading for two nights with Friends​ Tables Trading on Saturday at Phils' Place​ Door Prizes.....Saturday like we have not seen ​  -before to Celebrate our 20th Year​ Large Auction Driven by Radio Advertising ​  -Running three weeks in Advance​ Show Ribbons for the best "Three Display Boxes"​ ​ And................​ "A Tribute for Ben Kocian"​ ​ ​ *A Splindid Time is Gauranteed for All*​ ​ ​ ​ *IT IS NOW TIME FOR YOU TO BOOK YOUR HOTEL ROOMS*, ​ ​ Plan and Simple......If you are planning on booking a room with double beds you need to book it now !!​ *We are sharing the hotel with another event and the double beds *​ *will be in demand !! They have 110 rooms with this configuration.*​ Book today and sleep in your own bed.......book later and you will be drawing straws..........​ ​ ​ ​
_*Call us*_ if you need any help or info on 
booking your hotel @
713-443-9847

*HOTEL*

* Crowne Plaza Brookhollow*​ *(Our old stomping grounds on 290)*​ *12801 NorthWest Fwy*​ *Houston, Texas 77040*​ ​ ​ ​ ​ 713-462-9977​ ​ ​ ​ *ROOMS:*​* ​ $85.00 + Tax ​ 2 Double Beds or 1 King​ ​ ​ ​ CALENDAR:​ ​ Thursday & Friday​ February 6th and 7th​ Room Trading​ ​ Saturday ​ February 8th​ Thompson's Antique Center of Texas​ 9950 Hempstead Road​ Houston Texas 77092​ ​ ​ HOSTED BY:​ ​ Leonard and Vickie Tucker​ "The Houston Tackle Team"​ Phil and Rebecca Thompson​ ​ ​ CONTACT US:​ ​ Should you have any questions or wish​  to add or remove names to our e-mail list ​ 713-443-9847​ [email protected]​ Tucker and Vickie​ NFLCC​*​


----------



## dontbscared (Nov 29, 2005)

*Houston Antique Lure & Tackle Show is Next Week!*

bump


----------



## Lure Girl (Apr 6, 2012)

*Great Deals on Antique, Vintage & New Tackle !!!*

Come on out & check it out.

We'll be at the Antique Mall on Saturday & we'll be making deals !!!


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

We always enjoy the hotel buying the two night prior

Thursday is the night we hit


----------

